# problème calibrage accéléromètre de l'itouch



## apophisbe (23 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'être l'heureux propriétaire d'un Ipod touch.
je suis entièrement conquis par cet appareil que je considère comme une véritable réussite technologique.
Toutefois, en installant un jeu (il faut bien se distraire de temps en temps!!) j'ai remarqué que le calibrage de l'accéléromètre laissait à désirer.
Sur le jeux, Crash Bandicot, en tenant l'appareil parfaitement à l'horizontal, le personnage du jeu agit comme si l'appareil était à 45 degrés vers la droite.
Pareil pour le jeu Super Monkey Ball.
J'en déduit donc que le calibrage est mal réglé

Est-ce un problème récurent ? je n'ai pas vu grand chose sur le net s'y rapportant.
Je l'ai acheté à la Fnac la semaine dernière.

Merci pour votre réponse
Apo


----------



## fandipod (25 Octobre 2008)

As-tu essayé de le restaurer ton popod?


----------

